# Ordered my first bags of Fromm today!



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

I always search for sites with free shipping or wait for special holiday discounts etc... Otherwise it's the shipping that kills you. My last order was a 20% discount offer which basically covered the shipping.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our crew loves Fromm duck and sweet potato. Figure out how many calories they're eating now and then (once transitioned) equal it with the Fromm. BTW, for future consideration, this is my FAVE place to order from. Most orders go out the same day, and free shipping over $50. The Fromm duck is $57.59/ 30 lbs ( no shipping fee). I order our NOW from them (I can get Fromm locally). http://www.k9cuisine.com/m-111-fromm-family-foods.aspx


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

PC Mom said:


> Pup life offers free shipping for over $100 and Luke's all natural offers 5% off first orders. I ordered 2 bags of Duck and sweet potato (which is what they recommended first). Now I just need to keep track of how quickly we go through the bags and how long it takes to order. *Any tips there?!?!?!*


I hope the food works for your boys. Riley does very well on the duck & sweet potato. No complaints, whatsoever!

We have exactly one little shop in our area that carries it. They're pretty good about keeping it in stock, but there have been a couple times when they've run out and I've had to order it.

Luke's will send you coupon codes via email, so keep an eye out for that. I've also found that he's very quick when it comes to shipping. He's in Florida and it's never taken more than two days for an order to get to me, in northern Ohio.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

You'll love Fromm. Our boys eat the Duck & Sweet Potato formula and the differences we have seen in their coats is amazing. They are always so shiny and glossy since being on Fromm. You would think that they had just had a bath. We used to feed California Natural, but Fromm has been much, much better for our boys. I think it has been even better than California Natural for Tucker's allergies. It's also lower in calories, so that's a bonus as well. We will never feed any other brand of kibble. We just had to start buying it online because the only store in our area that was a Fromm dealer just closed. The cool thing is that I contacted Fromm and let them know about our local Fromm dealer closing and they are going to let their regional rep know so they can try to find another store in our area to become a dealer. I honestly don't think I've ever heard of anyone having a negative experience with Fromm.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie has done really well on Fromm as well! Her stools have been much smaller and firmer since making the switch. She also seems much more interested in her food than she was before. I can't see feeding another brand either! Absolutely no complaints! Sawyer came to us eating Fromm Gold Puppy, but he is MUCH more interested in Sophie's Duck and Sweet Potato. Since the Duck and Sweet Potato is all life stages (as are the other 4 Star formulas), I've been adding more and more of that to his meals. He literally dives for it! VERY happy Fromm consumers here!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope the switch works out for you. I debate food every so often. Right now, things are good so I am afraid to switch. 

Just wanted to let you know that I too live in the middle of nowhere Virginia. If something happens and you want to change back to Innova, there is a place in Strasburg, VA and also one in Winchester that carry Innova. We get our EVO in Strasburg and she does every sixth bag is free. That really helps when you are buying for three dogs.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Does Fromm do their own manufacturing?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I already have concerns about the California Natural...

The last bag I picked up 2 weeks ago seems to have a change to it.

First, Milo eats his kinda slow, which isn't normal for him.

And Gilmour, who used to eat it at a normal pace, won't eat it at all! Not until Milo is done and threatens to steal Gilmours does he start to nibble on it, and even then when Milo walks away he stops eating and won't start again until Milo gets close again.

It all started the second I opened that new bag and put it in the Vittle Vault.

And both of them have had an issue with gummy-poo this last week.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention that Luke's has a frequent buyer program with the Fromm, too. Not sure how it works, since I don't buy online very often. If you contact him, he can give you all the details.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Does Fromm do their own manufacturing?


 
Yes they have their own plant. And have never been involved with any recalls. You can read about them here: www.frommfamily.com


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool. Wylie Wagg carries it @ $49.99 for a 30 pound bag.

I think I will pick up a 15 pounder as a test.

It's not grain free, but I'm not really on that grain-free bandwagon anyway. I think a little is good for their digestion and promotes good stools. From what I've seen, grain-free (high protien) foods tend to create monster stools, and lots of them LOL

I will have to mix in what's left of the CN. I have another bag yet and just can't throw away $50 worth of food.

Here's the analysis of the Fromm:

Specially prepared with Wisconsin Duck as a single source of meat, Fromm Duck & Sweet Potato combines the healthy benefits of sweet potato with a medley of other fresh fruits & vegetables to create a truly nutritious dish.



Fresh Wisconsin Duck
Chicken Cartilage Rich in Natural Glucosamine
Real Wisconsin Cheddar Cheese
Prebiotics & Probiotics to Aid Digestion
Optimum Omega Fatty Acids Ratio
 

Ingredients:
Duck, Duck Meal, Pearled Barley, Sweet Potato, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, White Rice, Whole Dried Egg, Millet, Dried Tomato Pomace, Safflower Oil, Cheese, Flaxseed, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Green Beans, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Folic Acid, Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite. 

Calorie Content:
kcal/gm: 3.968 | oz/cup: 3.3 | kcal/lb: 1,800 | kcal/cup: 370 

Daily Feeding Recommendations:
Weight of Dog 5 lbs 15 lbs 30 lbs 50 lbs 75 lbs 100 lbs 
Cups/Day 1/2 1-1/4 2 3 4 4 2/3 
Weight of Dog 2.5 kg 6.5 kg 13.5 kg 22.5 kg 34 kg 45.5 kg 
Grams/Day 55 125 210 315 425 495 


Guaranteed Analysis
Protein 24% Min 
Fat 15% Min 
Fiber 3% Max 
Moisture 10% Max 
Ash 6.5% Max 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids 2.6% Min 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids 0.4% Min 
Lactobacillus Acidophilus 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min 
Bifidobacterium Longum 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min 
Lactobacillus Plantarum 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min 
Enterococcous Faecium 100,000,000 CFU/lb Min 



Typical Analysis
Calcium 1.2% 
Phosphorus 1.0% 
Sodium 0.4% 
Potassium 0.6% 
Magnesium 0.12% 
Zinc 135 mg/kg 
Iron 229 mg/kg 
Manganese 70 mg/kg 
Copper 11.0 mg/kg 
Cobalt 0.4 mg/kg 
Iodine 1.53 mg/kg 
Selenium 0.47 mg/kg 
Glucosamine 400 ppm 
Chondroiten 40 ppm 
Vitamin A 18,200 IU/kg 
Vitamin D 1,300 IU/kg 
Vitamin E 180 IU/kg 
Vitamin K 1.52 mg/kg 
Vitamin B12 0.10 mg/kg 
Choline Chloride 2,320 mg/kg 
Niacin 82 mg/kg 
Pantothenic Acid 26 mg/kg 
Ascorbic Acid (Vit C) 38 mg/kg 
Riboflavin 7 mg/kg 
Thiamine 8.7 mg/kg 
Pyridoxine 4.2 mg/kg 
Folic Acid 1.4 mg/kg 
Biotin 0.3 mg/kg


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NorCal Pack LOVES their Fromm. Recently switched from the Duck & Sweet 'Tater to Chicken Ala Veg and they still push their bowls all over the floor!!! LOL Also, try Fromm's 4 star treats as well - the Pack is partial to the Parmesan Cheese!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

sharlin said:


> NorCal Pack LOVES their Fromm. Recently switched from the Duck & Sweet 'Tater to Chicken Ala Veg and they still push their bowls all over the floor!!! LOL Also, try Fromm's 4 star treats as well - the Pack is partial to the Parmesan Cheese!!


We're on a bag of the Parmesan cheese cookies right now! Tyson won the Fromm pet of the week contest on Fromm's Facebook page a little over a month ago, so they sent us several bags of treats in all different flavors. They all smell so good! I was even tempted to try one myself! :bowl:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Also, try Fromm's 4 star treats as well - the Pack is partial to the Parmesan Cheese!!


Oh, Riley goes nuts for those! 

And if you really want them to lose their minds, mix a little bit of the Fromm canned in with their food. I mix about a Tbsp of the Shredded Pork Entree into Riley's food and he can barely contain himself while I'm getting it ready.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I switched my two , to fromm, a month ago, doing the surf and turf, for my choc. lab, poops are smaller, which is good, kooper, my golden is doing well, just feed hi less.


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for making me feel so good about the switch-over. I was very excited about the Innova, but that didn't last long. I'm really hoping the Fromm will help my 8 year old's coat and energy level. He was on Wellness Super 5 weight management for a while and I definitely saw a dryer coat, and less energy. I added in their core formula which I had for my McGwire who had cancer and needed a high protein, grain free diet. It helped some but not enough. I then switched Mickey to the Innova Senior plus, which has more protein than the regular senior since he's still very active. I haven't noticed much of a difference, but he's on his first bag. I'm really hoping the Fromm will be the ticket, and I think it will! I'll definitely have to try the treats too. Duke LOVES treats and I'm always looking for good, healthy options.

As for the grain free, obviously, they aren't. But they are wheat, corn, and soy free and they can say that since they have their own processing plant so it isn't used by someone who uses corn. 

Another thing that I liked was that you can switch between types within the four star line without much of a transition. So next time, if I try the salmon or pork or whatever, I don't have to go through a super slow transition which I do now.

I was SUPER impressed with the lady I talked to on the phone yesterday, wish I'd caught her name, but since it's only her and the president who are full time in the customer service area... I like that it's a small company with a strong following. 

ZeppGold- I live in Harrisonburg and had gotten my Innova from our vet. Farm and Fleet also carried it, but they couldn't get special orders very easily which was why I went with the vet. Where are you from?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

PC Mom - I am about an hour from Harrisonburg. I am west of Woodstock almost to the West Virginia border.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of switching Jona over to Fromm the Duck and Sweet Potato flavor. We are in the 50% new food 50% old food right now and will continue this for another 3 days and then go to 75% 25% so hopefully in like 1.5 weeks he'll be completely eating all Fromm. Hopefully his stomach agrees with it, so far no problems.

GOod luck


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I buy the Chicken Four Star formula for Tucker via Petfooddirect when they have discounts. With shipping the bag that came last week cost me 50.00. I've gotten for even less through them. Tucker does very well on it. Both dogs can eat the treats and they love them!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I having been feeding FROMM 4 star duck and sweet potato for months and occasionally switch between the FROMM flavors without incident. When I made the switch I was dealing with too many messy stools and from day one they were great. At one point I decided to switch to a less expensive brand but soon noticed a change (not horrible) in Parkers coat. So I went back to FROMM.
I believe I pay just under $54 for a bag. His coat is so shiny and soft on it. Stools are firm and consistent and he loves it, though all my dogs are pigs and would eat anything and ask for more.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I order from petfooddirect.com whenever I get a good coupon (they send coupons a lot). I just placed an order today for 2 bags of the Surf & Turf because I had a $20 coupon and that covers the cost of shipping.


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

We should start a sticky thread to share coupon/sale offers! Anyone know how to do that?!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Mods have to create sticky's. I found once I signed up to "win" free food for a year, coupons came flying in! You can find them online by using Google, too.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

PC Mom said:


> We should start a sticky thread to share coupon/sale offers! Anyone know how to do that?!





Kimm said:


> Mods have to create sticky's. I found once I signed up to "win" free food for a year, coupons came flying in! You can find them online by using Google, too.


I didn't even sign up to win free food for a year (through petfooddirect.com) and the coupons definitely come frequently! It's actually kind of annoying ... but I don't want to unsubscribe because then I will miss out on the good coupons ...


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie is a duck and sweet potato girl also. I get the 15 pound bag for $24.95. I don't know if that's expensive or not. I've seen it up to $27 something. I also get complementary sample bags of all the Fromm flavors at my specialty pet shop to use for treats and such. Maggie loves them in her Kong mixed with yogurt or banana.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondie said:


> Maggie is a duck and sweet potato girl also. I get the 15 pound bag for $24.95. I don't know if that's expensive or not. I've seen it up to $27 something. I also get complementary sample bags of all the Fromm flavors at my specialty pet shop to use for treats and such. Maggie loves them in her Kong mixed with yogurt or banana.


That's not bad. The 15lb bag is $27.99 at the little shop where we get it. I think it's cheaper to buy the 30lb bag, but we don't go through it fast enough. I store it in an airtight container, but still don't like to have it sitting around that long.


----------



## jasonkm (Feb 9, 2010)

GRRRR!!
I've got Tex on it and paying close to $80/30lb here in Ontario, CAN.
But, he's happy....I'm happy!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Can Fromm's Duck and Sweet Potato be fed to a 4 month old?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, the fromm 4 star line (with perhaps the exception of the grain free surf n turf... not sure on that one) is an all stages food... from pups to seniors. www.frommfamily.com for more info.


----------



## Jesse3 (Jun 6, 2009)

My Jesse is also on Fromm. I decided to alternate when he first switched to adult food and started with Whitefish and Potato. He ate it but wasn't a very eager eater. I stuck with it though and when it came time to switch, I did try Surf and Turf, but he really didn't care for it. The manager at the Petfood store told me it has a smaller kibble size, and that could be the problem. I switched to Pork and Applesauce and he absolutely loves it. Eventually I plan to switch to duck and may alternate between the pork and duck.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

For the Fromm buyers on Petfooddirect, here's a pretty good coupon I got! (expires August 1st at 11:59 pm)

petfooddirect.com: PET4061

Save $20 on your order of $99 or more


----------

